# Leaking toilet/bidet



## Trailman (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello everbody, I'm new to the forums and was hoping someone out there might have an idea for an urgent problem I have:



Our upstairs (top level of 3-story home) washroom has a toilet and a bidet right next to it. 


Several years ago we disconnected the bidet from the tap in order to renovate the washroom. We never used it, so never re-connected it. We shut off the valve and all was good.

Recently, every time we flush the toilet, there is a loud "hum" noise and vibrations in the wall where the bidet connects to the main water pipe inside the wall. Opening the bidet valve before flushing the toilet eliminates this hum sound/vibration. Re-closing the valve causes the hum and vibration again.

So tonight, in the kitchen, directly beneath the upstairs washroom, is a leak from the ceiling.

I poked a hole in the ceiling with a nail, and now when I flush the toilet upstairs, the water comes gushing through this hole quite significantly. There is a serious leak there. 


A few feet beyond where I poked the hole, I can hear the "drip-drip" in the ceiling and I can pin-point it within a few inches.

My theory:


The vibration after flushing the toilet has caused some kind of part in the pipe or water line to break and now when I flush, the water is pouring out through this breakage. Does this sound feasible? As for the vibration, would that have anything to do with the bidet being disconnected for so long or is it something else, like a blockage or something?


Also, the bathtub and shower don't seem to be causing any leaks. The pipes for these don't seem to be running on the same pipe as the toilet, or they connect further downstairs somewhere, therefore bypassing the leakage point. 



Again, if we don't flush upstairs, there seems to be no problem. I haven't seen a problem using the upstairs shower, tub or sinks. It seems to just be the toilet that is causing this leak.


Any advice?

Is it safe to assume that a part has come loose around the toilet/bidet area just inside the wall? I can't see a leak in the pipe causing this much water flow (it's a huge amount leaking into the kitchen when flushing- over a cup full)

If so, do I need to cut out the drywall in the suspected area and investigate?

Could it be either the pipe that's leaking or maybe the water supply that's leaking when the toilet re-fills? The toilet doesn't flush very well; sometimes it's very weak and not everything goes down.




Thank-you so much for any help. This is so urgent and any advice would be awesome.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Trailman you must immediately remove ALL drywall in the kitchen. You have let this go on too long already, once the mold spores get a foothold its too late. Experts across the globe are recognizing these invisible organisms are behind many of the unexplained illnesses and deaths today. As housing gets more energy efficient and airtight the problems stemming from wet drywall are just now being understood. Dont take chances with your families health. Google it. 

P.S. Almost forgot about your plumbing question. Once all your drywall is removed the problem will be obvious. If it still doesn't make sense at this point get back with me and I will walk you through a diagnosis. Best Wishes.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

